# Opera - internal communication error



## darthVader21 (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi people, 

I have been developing a web application for my project at university. I have
got to the stage where i need to do some browser compatibility testing.

I'm only using my home machine with Dreamweaver MX and IIS 5.0 as the testing server to test the application. The site has been written in classic ASP.

Internet Explorer and Firefox work fine, but Opera just says 'internal communication error' whenever i try to view any of the ASP pages through Dreamweaver. If i try to open them manually (i.e. File->Open->) in Opera, it just displays the HTML and the raw ASP (unprocessed) of the page.

I'm at a bit of a loose end as i don't know why Opera wont just display the
page correctly.

Any help on this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

If Opera is displaying the asp code, either Dreamweaver told Opera to load the asp file locally (instead of the url to the page being served) or the asp page is sending the wrong mime type.

If in Opera's address bar, you see file://localhost or something to that effect then Dreamweaver told Opera to just open the asp file. If it shows an illegal address error, then dreamweaver probably didn't pass the page argument to opera in quotes.

Let's see if I remember. IIS uses wwwroot for the folder I think. Put the asp page in root of wwwroot.

In Opera's address bar, type http://127.0.0.1/page.asp

Hover over the tab in Opera. It will tell you what mime type the page is.


----------



## darthVader21 (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks for your reply, i know this is probably the latest reply ever. Yes you were correct, i've got it to work fine now


----------

